# Redneck bbq painting



## funh2o (Apr 30, 2008)

Check this out.    

The guy is pretty good.

Steve


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 30, 2008)

You're about a week late on this one. But it was fun to watch again.


----------



## funh2o (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooops....sorry. I must have missed it the first time around.

Steve


----------

